# Cottage cheese



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I love cottage cheese, always have. What's your favorite kind of cottage cheese? 

Mine.. Large curd full milk fat.. Mmmmm


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

Sorry, but this is one of dumbest threads i have ever seen on ogf.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

chris1162 said:


> Sorry, but this is one of dumbest threads i have ever seen on ogf.


What a useless post.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Chris, To each his own. 
Cottage cheese is great but has to be large curd.. One truly great way to eat it is put some in a soup bowl with some buttermilk. Add a little pepper on top and enjoy.


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

bobk said:


> What a useless post.


What a useless post. I am sorry you dont see the humor. But when someone resorts to discussing cottage cheese on ogf then yes i am going to give my opinion that its a dumb thread.


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

Yoders brand, small curd with pineapple chunks mixed in,,,


----------



## Problem child (Jul 19, 2013)

greek yogurt or regular? which is better?


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

When my son doesn't want anything else, he will always eat some cottage cheese. A little salt and pepper. Sometimes some peaches.
There is always a small curd Reiter in the fridge.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Greek and I welcome all replies even if it is a dumb one


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Superiors dairys small curd. My dad works for superior so I've got dairy out the wazoo at my house


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

I love the humble curd, by itself with salt and pepper or accompanied by pineapple, tomato wedges, whatever. I can go either way on the curd size, but I do insist on the four percent milk fat.

I don't like Greek yogurt, and I don't get the fad. Best yogurt I ever had was on a train in Turkey. A vendor went down the aisle with a cart and ladled it in a cup with a bit of powdered sugar. I have never since tasted anything comparable. A bunch of the passengers turned to watch the foreigner eat the yogurt and then smiled and turned back around when they saw my face light up.

If they were going to go to a country to find a yogurt to start a fad, they should have gone to Turkey.


----------



## sylvan21 (Jul 9, 2010)

I don't particularly care for the stuff, but it does bring back memories of working at the Sealtest plant in Kinsman when I was an apprentice. Terrible smell in the place but all the cottage cheese you wanted, if that's what you wanted.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

sylvan21 said:


> I don't particularly care for the stuff, but it does bring back memories of working at the Sealtest plant in Kinsman when I was an apprentice. Terrible smell in the place but all the cottage cheese you wanted, if that's what you wanted.


I remember teal hunting the ponds out back when I was but a lad.. 30 some years ago. Used to hunt racoon at night back there too. The woods always smelled bad.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Any kind if it has sugar and cinnamon on it.


----------



## samfishdyt (Sep 15, 2010)

I like Greek yogurt as a substitute for sour crème. Never liked cottage cheese. My daughter loves it. But hey, I like butter milk and a lot of people hate it.


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

ezbite said:


> I love cottage cheese, always have. What's your favorite kind of cottage cheese?
> 
> Mine.. Large curd full milk fat.. Mmmmm


Add a a little french dressing. Yum...


----------



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

Reiter large curd, full milk fat. Doesn't get much better. No salt, no pepper. Occasionally I'll take some fresh strawberries and blackberries and dip them in it for a snack between meals. If you were to open my fridge and see it without cottage cheese, you know there's a problem in the house and I'm likely pretty ticked. Hahaha


----------



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

samfishdyt said:


> I like Greek yogurt as a substitute for sour crème. Never liked cottage cheese. My daughter loves it. But hey, I like butter milk and a lot of people hate it.


Greek yogurt tastes JUST like sour cream doesn't it? I honestly couldn't tell the difference. Especially on tacos. Just got introduced to this not too long ago and man, it's a game changer when you're trying to cut down the fats and sodium. It's versatile in cooking as well and can be substituted for a number of different things.


----------



## samfishdyt (Sep 15, 2010)

Nightcrawler666 said:


> Greek yogurt tastes JUST like sour cream doesn't it? I honestly couldn't tell the difference. Especially on tacos. Just got introduced to this not too long ago and man, it's a game changer when you're trying to cut down the fats and sodium. It's versatile in cooking as well and can be substituted for a number of different things.


Spot on! My fiancée introduced me to it. At first I was skeptic, but she used it without telling me and I didn't notice at all.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

It's a crazy thread but I love it, giant eagle 4 percent large curd was just on sale got two tubs !! Yum...


----------



## Overwatchmike (Mar 16, 2013)

Sam's club small curd! Not sure who makes it but we can't keep the stuff in the house when we buy it.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Reiters large curd full milk. Salt , pepper with a shake or three of Italian dressing or some hot sauce. Can make a meal of it when the urge hits me.
Also like fresh 'out of the garden' tomatoes cut up in it as well.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

snag said:


> It's a crazy thread but I love it, giant eagle 4 percent large curd was just on sale got two tubs !! Yum...


Damn jerry I was actually eating this when I thought about asking what kind of cottage cheese my Ogf nation likes.. 

You are correct.. Giant eagle large curd 4% oooooh baby


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

supercanoe said:


> Any kind if it has sugar and cinnamon on it.


That reminds me of cottage cheese's pretty sister, ricotta. That, and sugar and cinnamon are in a lot of desserts. My Croatian aunts made these. http://easteuropeanfood.about.com/od/croatserbnoodlesdumpling/r/palachinke.htm


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Breakstone, large curd. Sometimes a little fruit. Not supposed to after my triple by-pass but just can't help myself .BTW,if you are feeling like you may need a spot of depression go see a dietitian! You'll Run for the nearest burger joint!!!


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

The best cottage cheese is the one that's in the trash can! Yuck! That's some nasty stuff!  !


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Good heavens... cant not believe this thread. Only place Cottage cheese is good is Lasagna and stuffed manicotti.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Large curd, full milk fat. I'll do some pepper from time to time but mostly take my straight! Might have to go buy some now.


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

Large curd . Pepper and salt . Sometimes its the main course!!!


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Good grief! I didn't realize the amount of cottage cheese there was! I just tell the wife to get some and then while plopped in front of the TV I'll eat a spoonful or 40!


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

I love it as long as there is some milk fat in it. Best with Durkee hot sauce on it(looks nasty but dang fine) or black pepper. Funny because at our family Sunday afternoon meal growing up, there was always large bowl of it. Now when i was 5 to 6 would not touch it. Then one Sunday my Aunt,knowing my fascination with Dinosaurs, told me it was Dinosaur meat. That was it and have eaten as much dinosaur meat as I can since. Never tried it with anything sweet on it. Might have to try this outut.


----------



## Pan Fisherman (May 15, 2014)

Any kind works in my house the kids and I devour it as fast as it gets in the door. Growing up eating it with my grandfather he would always put it over fresh lettuce which I've still been known to do.


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

I can't stand that stuff but my daughter loves it with pineapple chunks or just one of those mixed fruit cups poured in it. W/the juice drained first.


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

One of my grandmothers could make a lip smacking good pie with cottage cheese. Kind of like custard but a whole lot better..


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

percidaeben said:


> I love it as long as there is some milk fat in it. Best with Durkee hot sauce on it(looks nasty but dang fine) or black pepper. Funny because at our family Sunday afternoon meal growing up, there was always large bowl of it. Now when i was 5 to 6 would not touch it. Then one Sunday my Aunt,knowing my fascination with Dinosaurs, told me it was Dinosaur meat. That was it and have eaten as much dinosaur meat as I can since. Never tried it with anything sweet on it. Might have to try this outut.


LOL this is a great story.. Dinosaur meat..


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

ezbite said:


> LOL this is a great story.. Dinosaur meat..


ezbite, you are a genius to come up with a thread like this. Look at the views and replies to a normally dumb question . Who would have thunk it .


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Overwatchmike said:


> Sam's club small curd! Not sure who makes it but we can't keep the stuff in the house when we buy it.


I don't have my SAMs club card anymore but when I did, I'd buy one of those big ass tubs everytime I'd go out there.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Breakstone's small curd 4% with any kind of canned fruit.

Mom makes cheesecake with it instead of cream cheese.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

im a cottage cheese lover myself. Love it with peaches, pineapple but the best is black olives. I'm learning alot from this thread. I always knew some cottage cheese was way better than others but I never knew why.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Tom,
Kudo's to you to have the stones to post this thread! I'm gonna come out of the closet and admit to being addicted to cottage cheese for well over 50 years. Mom used to call me the "cottage cheese kid" 

For years, I had a bad habit of coming home from work and opening a bag of potato chips and dipping them into a carton of cottage cheese, often eating the whole carton. I finally gave that habit up as it was hard on my waist line.

Mom used to finely dice a red onion and mix it in with the cottage cheese then add salt and pepper. I still eat it this way on occasion. This time of year, nothing beats a homegrown 'mater (preferably the heirloom variety), cut up and a bunch of cottage cheese heaped on top. On occasion , I'll mix cottage cheese and apple sauce together. I also like it with pineapple chunks. Mostly though, I just eat it straight.

I used to enjoy the large curd back in the day but only eat small curd now. Back in the day, they didn't have "lowfat' or "fat free" either. In this area, I really enjoy Toft's 4% smallcurd. That's a treat though as I'm still trying to watch the ol' waist line and now mostly eat the stuff from Sam's club that is 2%. Another brand I enjoy on occasion is "Michigan Brand". It's a much drier product and maybe not for everyone but every once in awhile, I enjoy it.

Anyone up for making their own?  http://ruralspin.com/2012/07/29/homemade-cottage-cheese-1839-style/


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


boatnut said:


> I really enjoy Toft's 4% smallcurd. That's a treat though as I'm still trying to watch the ol' waist line and now mostly eat the stuff from Sam's club that is 2%.


Remember when cottage cheese *was *diet food? Anyway, I think most of the newer research on diet shows that you aren't doing yourself any favor by going for the low-fat option.

Recent story on cottage cheese: http://www.npr.org/sections/thesalt...ing-how-cottage-cheese-got-eclipsed-by-yogurt

Nixon liked his with ketchup.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Actually have Daisy 4% small curd in fridge now. Wife eats it on cinnamon swirl toast.


----------



## Ant (Mar 27, 2013)

cottage cheese and Italian seasoning.Its addictive once I have one bite I cant stop till the whole tub is gone.Fruit is a good option also.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

When I was a kid we got an Irish Setter. The breeder said stirring in a cup of cottage cheese and an egg with his food once a week was good for his coat. That was his favorite day of the week!


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

my wife introduced me to the chips and cottage cheese thing. The best is nacho cheese doritos dipped in cottage cheese.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

streamstalker said:


> When I was a kid we got an Irish Setter. The breeder said stirring in a cup of cottage cheese and an egg with his food once a week was good for his coat. That was his favorite day of the week!


My dog gets a big spoonful everytime I do.


----------



## Trollineye (Oct 20, 2008)

EZ,

Need another dog?

I love it with just coarse salt and pepper. When I go to Bob's Big Boy I add a little wine vinegar..............Fantastic!!!!!


QUOTE="ezbite, post: 2066764, member: 6376"]My dog gets a big spoonful


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

Small curd with plain potato chips mmmmmmm.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

I love mine most of the time "straight up" - full milkfat and small curd.
But I have been known to "imbibe" with some large curd on occasion. and with fruit, chips, etc. 

Thanks for the great thread Tom!
.


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Cottage cheese and apple sauce mix well and eat !!!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Chips... Interesting. May have to try this!


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

does it count if I don't like it but my dog does


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

1basshunter said:


> does it count if I don't like it but my dog does


 yep


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

1basshunter said:


> does it count if I don't like it but my dog does


Cottage cheese is one of the foods suggested by Vets. to give to your dog if it has an upset stomach.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

on the way home tonight from work my wife asked me to pick up a few things and I did but because of this thread I also picked up some cottage cheese for my dog and he is most grateful to you ez


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

When I first saw this thread my immediate thought was the term for cellulite "cottage cheese" on womens thighs lol. The real stuff is great though. I could eat a half container of the small curd in a short amount of time.


----------



## moondog5814 (Apr 8, 2007)

Used to play cards when we were kids and the loser of each hand had to eat something nasty. My downfall was cottage cheese. Once that creamy, curdly crap hit my taste buds, I was heaving my guts out. I can't see how anyone gets that stuff down.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

moondog5814 said:


> Used to play cards when we were kids and the loser of each hand had to eat something nasty. My downfall was cottage cheese. Once that creamy, curdly crap hit my taste buds, I was heaving my guts out. I can't see how anyone gets that stuff down.


There is a cottage cheese "hatahs" thread. You and your lactose intolerant stomach are not welcome here.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

1basshunter said:


> on the way home tonight from work my wife asked me to pick up a few things and I did but because of this thread I also picked up some cottage cheese for my dog and he is most grateful to you ez


Thanks for the reminder, I'm out too. Guess ill pick some up after work tonight.


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

My youngest son has an obsession with cottage cheese even though he has a dairy allergy. I will purchase a 3lb tub of this at Costco and he will go through it in one evening. His signature is to leave approximately the amount of 1 or 2 tablespoons in the bottom of the container so we cannot accuse him of "eating it all" and not leaving some for others. LOL, he kills me.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Wow! Well your all welcome to it. Never could develop a taste for cottage cheese or butter milk. I like my milk fresh and sweet, and my cheese straight . LOL!


----------



## Templeton (May 27, 2015)

Like mine with a big spoonful of apple butter, just as you would with mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

It's really good to dip those salty pretzel rods into also.


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

ezbite said:


> It's really good to dip those salty pretzel rods into also.


I agree on that one. We purchase the Grippos loops which are a tear drop shaped pretzel that have enough salt on them almost to the point that no more granules could fit on them. You are able to scoop some cottage cheese up with these and pop it into your mouth. It is a great combination and the fact that the pretzels are fat free, makes it a healthy choice.


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

tomb said:


> Actually have Daisy 4% small curd in fridge now. Wife eats it on cinnamon swirl toast.


Now that's interesting. See I would use cream cheese. But that's another thread.


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Big Joshy said:


> my wife introduced me to the chips and cottage cheese thing. The best is nacho cheese doritos dipped in cottage cheese.


Crap, I never thought of dipping chips into dinosaur meat......Well,off to the store.


----------



## lostinthefifties (May 26, 2014)

ezbite said:


> I love cottage cheese, always have. What's your favorite kind of cottage cheese?
> 
> Mine.. Large curd full milk fat.. Mmmmm


Large curd for milk fat in a bowl, then sprinkle a lot of pepper on it. With a half a loaf of challah bread no butter.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

I am doing us guess so the cottage cheese hater thread will disappear first my dog would want me to do this since he likes it


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Am getting some interesting cottage cheese and food combo's here I'm gonna have to try.


----------



## Breakaway (Jun 14, 2006)

Here's one for you. Boil and drain a bag of medium egg noodles. Put em back in the pan and add some butter just enough to coat em. Add a large container of cottage cheese mix and heat. Heat it enough to get it hot don't turn it into milk!! Make some ham slices with it.


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

fastwater said:


> Am getting some interesting cottage cheese and food combo's here I'm gonna have to try.



Ditto, this is great!!!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Amazing what kind of topics can really hang on here! I've liked cottage cheese since I was a kid. Which is kind of amazing considering what a picky eater I was in my younger days. Always wanted the large curd and all the butterfat you could bring. I don't like "light" anything! Always give me the full tilt version. Living in the Youngstown area, we were an Isaly's or Sealtest family.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

*THIS* is what happens to those of you who eat too much of the cottage cheese.....
http://www.foxnews.com/health/2015/...tion-for-10-years-has-11-pound-stool-removed/


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Seaturd said:


> *THIS* is what happens to those of you who eat too much of the cottage cheese..... http://www.foxnews.com/health/2015/...tion-for-10-years-has-11-pound-stool-removed/


go back to your hatas thread, this thread is for people with taste


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

???????????????? Why is it called "cottage cheese" anyway? Why not "cabin cheese" or "condo cheese" or even "outhouse cheese" or.............. oooooooh!..................nevermind that last one. --Tim


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

I found the place where all cottage cheese is supposed to go! The "Cottage Cheese Dump!"


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Just got back from the grocery store and some how ended back on this thread. Now I want cottage cheese. So, started thinking. Might have to try this.

http://www.homemademommy.net/2013/05/how-to-make-cottage-cheese.html


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

I tried it today with Doritos and it was not bad in fact my dog well probably be getting a little less nowadays


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

As a child I can remember mom pouring a little maple syrup on a bowl of cottage cheese, and it was sooooo good.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

polebender said:


> I found the place where all cottage cheese is supposed to go! The "Cottage Cheese Dump!"
> 
> View attachment 193349


Where's ma spoon??


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

RedJada said:


> Just got back from the grocery store and some how ended back on this thread. Now I want cottage cheese. So, started thinking. Might have to try this.
> 
> http://www.homemademommy.net/2013/05/how-to-make-cottage-cheese.html


Think I'll just buy mine sally..


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

ezbite said:


> Where's ma spoon??


I remember mom putting grape jelly in it to give us. I have tried it a few times,,,,,,,,YUCK


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Had a treat last night. Made a BLT with a fresh, vine ripened tomato from my garden, accompanies with a big dill pickles canned, again, from my garden. Bought some local, tree-ripened freestone peaches from a local farm market. I pitted one, cut it into slices and put it on a plate with a big pile of cottage cheese for dessert. Deeeeeeeeelightful!


----------

